# Toi aussi aide Bassou !!!!



## Bassman (3 Juillet 2004)

Voila, vu la créativité débordante ici, je vous propose un tit jeu : trouver un nom (plutôt en anglais) pour mon groupe de zik.

Quelques infos sur ce dernier :
C'est un groupe de Heavy metal aux influences principalement MetallicA.


maintenant, place a votre imagination


----------



## naas (3 Juillet 2004)

tuez les tous
album noir
conduire l'eclair  :rateau:  bah koa   

ou alors quelque chose de mystique sur les bords
raüm
sur les tee shirt ça va jeter   
ou plus direct alors genre
mortalié noon trop mordbide ? plus costaud ?
bon  alors Gedout, ou sarcophobe ?
bon je me repose et j'y retourne


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Voila, vu la créativité débordante ici, je vous propose un tit jeu : trouver un nom (plutôt en anglais) pour mon groupe de zik.
> 
> Quelques infos sur ce dernier :
> C'est un groupe de Heavy metal aux influences principalement MetallicA.
> ...



The Noisy Punks, Not after 22:00, The Mustard Comes to My Nose ?


----------



## Yip (3 Juillet 2004)

The Alus (ben oui quoi t'as dit anglais    )

The Alloys ou Alloy (traduction : Alliage, pffff   )

The Titaniums (ça c'est la version antédiluvienne    )

The Lisas (Bon OK, j'arrête et je sors   :rose:   )


----------



## naas (3 Juillet 2004)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> The Alloys ou Alloy (traduction : Alliage, pffff   )


ah alloy ça existe déjà   j'ai le cd  :love:


----------



## huh274 (3 Juillet 2004)

hum...
 way to nemesis


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2004)

En exclusivité mondiale, les titres du premier album de Bassman et ses copains :

01) We didn't win Star' Ac.
02) Why Did You Bite My Thumb ?
03) I Make Noise And I Like It (That Way)
04) Splendid, Endives! (leGognol Mix)
05) Who Needs Lasagnas ?
06) Beautiful Tampax
07) My Condom For A Horse!
08) You Were There And I Was Not
09) Learning French With Mackie
10) Where's The Exit ?
11) Bonus: Beautiful Tampax (AntiVania Mix)


----------



## bebert (3 Juillet 2004)

The Black Sockets
The Nerds
Panthers and roses
Kernel Panic


----------



## Bassman (3 Juillet 2004)

lol DocEvil


----------



## supermoquette (3 Juillet 2004)

the noisy fucking club?


----------



## tomtom (3 Juillet 2004)

"Mets ta liquette" 

Oui, bon ça fait un peu groupe de filles  :hein: 

"Mets ton lycra" alors  :rateau:


----------



## naas (3 Juillet 2004)

absofuckinlutly no
 :rateau:


----------



## macmarco (3 Juillet 2004)

Choeur de Breizh !


----------



## naas (3 Juillet 2004)

GroaH


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Juillet 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> GroaH



La nasse à grenouilles?


----------



## dude (3 Juillet 2004)

The Cosmic Linos

 The Bubble Guns 

 (Ricordati di) Seppellire I Morti :love:


----------



## macinside (3 Juillet 2004)

et pourquoi pas M.G.Z. ?


----------



## Luc G (3 Juillet 2004)

Pas trop envie d'angliciser, faut m'excuser.   
Y en aura bien pour traduire si ça leur donne envie.  

Tant qu'à faire, on peut essayer de rajouter une devise

Les ferrailleurs, et même ici
Béton armé, touche, tu verras
Fer à repasser, ça fait pas un pli
Mécanique-t-amère, on va déboulonner les idoles
Ferrouille et mâchefer, on a les dents
Les cinocs si diables, on craint pas l'eau
Rouille pas, ça dérouille
Marteau-pilon, vous allez être aplatis
Bielle coulée, ça chauffe
Fer à laisse-béton, ça abrase
Lingots, c'est pas du haricot
Laminoir à froid, parce qu'à chaud, il est blanc
Les tôliers, on n'est pas sortis
Les forgerons, de la musique au carré.

OK, je sors.


----------



## macinside (3 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> lol DocEvil



DocEvil ça peu aussi être pas mal comme nom de groupe


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2004)

D'autres chansons à venir :

01) Fuckin' The Hamster
02) Monday Bloody Monday
03) I Burnt The Cat (Not A Big Deal)
04) Shut Up (en duo avec Lara Fabian)
05) The Slope Is Hard (Raff Mix)
06) Kill Bretzel, Kill!
07) Where's My Left Sock? (I Just Feel So Naked)
08) Gasoline Judy (You Stink)
09) The Music Does Boom
10) Les Roses blanches (featuring Jimmy Page)

_Je sais que ça ne fait pas avancer le schmilblick, mais ça me fait marrer d'inventer des titres._


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Juillet 2004)

Heavy water

Metal clouds

Steel bubbles

Steel ocean

Waves of steel

Steel storm

Steel dreamers

Founders

The Evilmetals ou Devilmetals


----------



## macinside (3 Juillet 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> 10) Les Roses blanches (featuring Jimmy Page)
> 
> _Je sais que ça ne fait pas avancer le schmilblick, mais ça me fait marrer d'inventer des titres._



c'est le groupe de j-pop qui mettent leurs noms en français


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est le groupe de j-pop qui mettent leurs noms en français



Comme l'a déjà dit Amok par ailleurs, si tu n'existais pas, il faudrait t'inventer !


----------



## macinside (3 Juillet 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Comme l'a déjà dit Amok par ailleurs, si tu n'existais pas, il faudrait t'inventer !



soit pas médisant


----------



## naas (3 Juillet 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> La nasse à grenouilles?


nanh  gros chanteur hirsute qui crache dans le micro et secoue sa tête d'avant en arrière lors du solo de guitare


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Juillet 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> nanh  gros chanteur hirsute qui crache dans le micro et secoue sa tête d'avant en arrière lors du solo de guitare



Ah! C'était donc plus proche du crapaud buffle alors?!


----------



## naas (3 Juillet 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ah! C'était donc plus proche du crapaud buffle alors?!


c'est lequel qui crie alors ?   :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (3 Juillet 2004)

Le gros qui gueule c'est mon role dans le groupe ca


----------



## naas (3 Juillet 2004)

et whisky avec jaïro c'est bon ça ?


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> C'est un groupe de Heavy metal aux influences principalement MetallicA.



Rose


----------



## naas (4 Juillet 2004)

bon bassou au vu des réponses tu devrais faire du punk  :rateau: je crois crois    :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Juillet 2004)

La maison de production envisage encore uelques titres envisagés 


01) Make me badly you will see your mouth.
02) The marshmallow for DocEvil (long version).
03) I struck him as he likes me!
04) MGZ, no the hope did not die!
05) I have the cap which itches me!
06) Buch of sewer.
07) Where are the beers?
08) Take off the tapestry.
09) Tear lie! Pie my pain on the cheese! Whaou! Whaou!
10) Break me the cord!


----------



## naas (4 Juillet 2004)

ah oui  ! play or die


----------



## guytantakul (4 Juillet 2004)

Gweltaz gwenedour du ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2004)

Quelques _bonus tracks_...

01) Ouch! (You Actually Bite My Thumb, Bitch! Remix)
02) Sex With Strangers (Amok Mix)
03) Secs Ouiz Maillesèlfe (Mackie Mix)
04) I Make La La La (Rare leGognol Mix)
05) Assholes (Nobody Likes Me) (DocEvil Mix)
06) Omnipotent Benji (Aunt Zara Mix)
07) Colorful Shirts, Grey Memories (Vendez Mix)
08) Let's Flood About Me (Globalcut Mix)
09) Buying New Tires (One Night In Clermont) (FinnAtlas Mix)
10) I Hate You (Sonnyboy Mix)
11) I See Dead People (WebO Mix)
12) Extra Bonus: Cannabis My Friend (Lebowsky Mix)


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Juillet 2004)




----------



## guytantakul (4 Juillet 2004)

Ma préférée : my condom for a horse !


----------



## macmarco (4 Juillet 2004)

Trop drôle, Doc !


----------



## FabFil (4 Juillet 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> The Noisy Punks, Not after 22:00, The Mustard Comes to My Nose ?



Ouarf Ouarf, Noisy , c'est le nom de la plaquette de beurre la plus vendu sur Paris


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Juillet 2004)

Je me posais juste la question de savoir si le numéro 1 avait un rapport avec le numéro 2 ou alors le 1 et le 3?    

01) Ouch! (You Actually Bite My Thumb, Bitch! Remix)
02) Sex With Strangers (Amok Mix)
03) Secs Ouiz Maillesèlfe (Mackie Mix)


----------



## supermoquette (4 Juillet 2004)

metalliqueue


----------



## Bassman (4 Juillet 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Gweltaz gwenedour du ?



Héhéhéhéhé marrant ca, ca a faillli être mon prénom; mais les parents ont eu peur du poids que ca pouvait representer dans une ecole parisienne


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2004)

Le troisième album (si l'on excepte l'album des remix) est celui de la maturité.

01) I Fought My Mother-In-Law
02) They're Coming Back (I Learned German)
03) 2 Euros For A Coffee (World Of Shit)
04) Darling, My Condom Broke Itself
05) I Can't Be A Father Yet (I'm Only 12)
06) Thank God For Abortion
07) Robert, I'm Not That Kind Of Pervert
08) Tuesday Bloody Tuesday
09) Cooking Noodles
10) Sprechen Sie Deutsches? (Here They Are Again)
11) Bonus: Com'on Baby Bite My Thumb


----------



## macmarco (4 Juillet 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Le troisième album (si l'on excepte l'album des remix) est celui de la maturité.
> 
> 01) I Fought My Mother-In-Law
> 02) They're Coming Back (I Learned German)
> ...


----------



## Bassman (4 Juillet 2004)

Excellent Doc


----------



## Amok (4 Juillet 2004)




----------



## guytantakul (4 Juillet 2004)

J'adore la bonus track : Com'on Baby Bite My Thumb (terriblement addictif !)


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Juillet 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

>



Toujours aussi surpris


----------



## guytantakul (4 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Héhéhéhéhé marrant ca, ca a faillli être mon prénom; mais les parents ont eu peur du poids que ca pouvait representer dans une ecole parisienne



Eh ! j'ai fait des recherches, quand-même !  
en plus, "gwenedour", ça veut dire habitant du pays de vannes, et "du", sombre, noir (enfin, tu vois le tableau)


----------



## Bassman (4 Juillet 2004)

"du" je connaissais, gwenedour j'aurais du. Sur le coup j'ai pas tilté, puis c'est en regardant dans un dico du net, j'ai dit "mais quelle burne je suis, Gwened c'est chez moi'

Vannes dit La blanche 

Koch' ki gwen a koch' ki du


----------



## guytantakul (4 Juillet 2004)

T'as un chien aussi ?

Tan = feu
Ki = chien
Tanguy = Hot-dog


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Voila, vu la créativité débordante ici, je vous propose un tit jeu : trouver un nom (plutôt en anglais) pour mon groupe de zik.
> 
> Quelques infos sur ce dernier :
> C'est un groupe de Heavy metal aux influences principalement MetallicA.
> ...


AU vu de la description, j'ai touvé le nom qu'il te faut :

VACHIER
DESTROYATOR
APTITUDE TO STRANGULATE
TESTICUL ATROPHY
ERECTOR
OVULATOR
JESAISPASJOUOR
DEBUTOR
JAIDOUZOR
MINABLOR

ok ?


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Juillet 2004)

Sans rire comment peut on oser dire (écrire en plus...) des trucs du style "influence metallica" ????

Comment ?

Et aprés, le même va te causer de "slapping" comme il dit, alors que les pratiquants parlent de slap..


----------



## guytantakul (4 Juillet 2004)

J'aime bien "Testicul Atrophy", je sais pas pourquoi, mais ça sonne vrai dans ta bouche


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Juillet 2004)

Ah ben c'est du vécu kiki...


Tu penses, moi aussi j'ai eu une enfance...


----------



## guytantakul (4 Juillet 2004)

Sans blague, là, kiki, je suis scié ! 
je pensais sincèrement que tu n'en était pas sorti !


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Juillet 2004)

Si tu savais comme je la regrette...


----------



## guytantakul (4 Juillet 2004)

je rajoute des smileys pour pas qu'un croie que je suis méchant avec le petit sonnyboy


----------



## guytantakul (4 Juillet 2004)

No remorse, comme dirait Lemmy Killmister 
Va de l'avant, sonnyboy, y'a que ça de vrai dans la vie  !


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Juillet 2004)

C'est bien...

Mais si tu veux te faire des amis (ce qui semble être le but de tout le monde ici...) soit méchant avec le petit sonnyboy qui lui ne cherche pas à socialiser...


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Juillet 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> No remorse, comme dirait Lemmy Killmister
> Va de l'avant, sonnyboy, y'a que ça de vrai dans la vie !


Motorhead...toute mon enfance...


----------



## guytantakul (4 Juillet 2004)

Euh, le répète pas, mais je m'en carre un peu de tout ce cirque.
J'ai des affinités avec pas mal de monde ici, mais c'est pas pour ça que je vais te tourner le dos sous pretexte que c'est consensuel.. Ni abonder dans ton sens si je m'oppose à tes avis...


----------



## guytantakul (4 Juillet 2004)

Another perfect day for Sonnyboy


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Juillet 2004)

Enfin motorhead faut passer à autre chose, c'est quand même super, super mauvais...


----------



## macmarco (4 Juillet 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien...
> 
> Mais si tu veux te faire des amis (ce qui semble être le but de tout le monde ici...)...


 Pas spécialement...
 Chacun ses affinités...


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Juillet 2004)

Et sexuellement ça va ?


----------



## guytantakul (4 Juillet 2004)

C'est sur que raviver des mauvais souvenirs, personne n'aime çà... 
Allez, je vous laisse vous amuser entre vous, je vais manger, puis lire, puis dormir


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Juillet 2004)

Tu fais pas caca avant ?


----------



## guytantakul (4 Juillet 2004)

J'ai fait ce matin, et sexuellement, c'est pas le top (dans l'idéal), mais ça pourrait être bien pire (t'imagines bien, je pense)
D'autres questions ? (j'y répondrai que demain, par malchance, car ma gosse et sa mère m'attendent pour bouffer). Bye !


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Juillet 2004)

Pas à toi que je demandais pour le sexe...


Si t'es marié c'est foutu j'pense...j'sais c'que c'est...


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Juillet 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et sexuellement ça va ?



Sonny le grand retour...  alors tu t'y fais à vBulletin ou pas? 


(mode messe très basse on) PS: il y a un nid de bretons ici, je serais toi ... j'éviterai de poser des questions sur les cornemuses  car ils doivent être câlés (mode messe très basse off)


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Juillet 2004)

C'est quoi Vbulletin...

Je te rappelle que je ne suis pas maquettiste au chomage, je ne comprends donc pas tout...
 

SInon ça va tibo ??


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Juillet 2004)

Le nouveau logiciel de MacG pour les forums  

Sinon ça va bien merci, je cours de plus belle


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Juillet 2004)

Tu crois que ta réponse m'a renseigné ???


Je sais toujours pas de quoi il s'agit..


----------



## supermoquette (4 Juillet 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu crois que ta réponse m'a renseigné ???
> 
> 
> Je sais toujours pas de quoi il s'agit..



le nouveau logiciel du forum, avé les points discos  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Juillet 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu crois que ta réponse m'a renseigné ???
> 
> 
> Je sais toujours pas de quoi il s'agit..



Voilà


----------



## Bassman (4 Juillet 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et aprés, le même va te causer de "slapping" comme il dit, alors que les pratiquants parlent de slap..


Je savais pas que Heavy-metal et MetallicA voulait dire restrictif.... D'autres part la technique du slap se dit slapping, comme on parle de tapping, etc, etc...




			
				guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> No remorse, comme dirait Lemmy Killmister



No remorse, un fameux titre de metallica justement


----------

